# Big Train Show 2012: Vendors Pt.3 - Snapshots!



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Introducing a new show thread -- Vendors Snapshots! A quick glance into booths of some of our 'Large Scale Regulars', and a few even we're not sure of! 

We'll start with a mystery! This booth featured some LGB, some large-scale, more or less, diecast vehicles -- even some Lionel! As you can see, it was a favorite with the kids -- but who was it? Their sign urges "Visit our Ebay store." If you know who this was, let us know, okay? It's one of those annoyingly itchy back of the mind kinds of things...












SWMTP never does justice to the myriad scene-setting details *BridgeMasters* sells. Look here if you need road signs, telephone poles with insulators, cart fillers, baggage carts et al. And, of course, *Bridges* on the back wall.












This year a new display case vendor showed his work. *TAM-IndustriesOnline.com* makes attractive oak wood and acrylic cases with clear or mirrored backs. His standard Large-Scale sizes are 24, 30, and 36 inches; custom sizes are also available.












*CVP Products* brought their latest *Airwire* products for inspection. Mike Pfulb, of *Mike's Backshop* in Lakeside CA, used to specialize in Locolink installations, if my memory serves, and does neat work. Looks like he would happily install your Airwire for you as well!












*Hot Wire Foam Factory* wants to help you make scenery and building details. They've been coming to large scale and multi-scale shows for several years now, selling kits and tools for cutting foam. They've developed cutting tools for all kinds and sizes of foam sculpture by now, as well as the glues and coatings to hold it all together and seal it from the weather. Besides the foam coating that works like a thin, hard stucco, they've developed a hard-shell plastic coating that's tough as nails. I'm seriously considering using Foam Factory tools to make some large scale (VERY large scale) mountains for my outdoor layout.












Randy and Nancy Bryie, a.k.a *Pacific Coast Garden Railway Supply*, brought a sampling of their beautifully crafted buildings, turntables and support structures, available in 1/20th and 1/24th scale by custom order. As somebody mentioned in another thread, Randy has a 'real' job, consequently his buildings have been back-ordered by as much as a year. I've got to say that I think they're worth the wait -- I've been to shows from Santa Clara to Chicago, and I think that Randy makes the best wooden buildings in the hobby!












*Phil Bronner*, without his *Kern Valley Railway* banner, had a table full of Pullman china and silver and Pennsy locomotives in multiple scales. A few other flags slipped in as well.












*Phil's Narrow Gauge* brought beautiful examples of their kits, both finished and unpainted.












Al Kramer of San-Val fame was at the show with his *Roll-EZ* wheels and USA train stock at very competitive prices.












"Whaaat?" SWMTP caught Mark Johnson of *Silver State Trains* discussing plans for *SWGRS 2012* with show organizer, Dave Roberts. Be sure to come visit them at Fairplex November 3 & 4 this year. Mark brought the live steam track for the Big Train Show and will set up a larger version in November.












*Somethin' Different* showed up with these low voltage lanterns a few years ago. They now have 5 lantern styles, glass ranging from clear through frosted (with optional soot effect.) Atmospheric sound ranging from loon to coyote is also available; banjo and frogs anyone?












This year Jerry Chapman at *Split Jaw* was featuring switches along with his usual line of connectors and roadbed.












Pete & Carol Comley of *Sunset Valley Railroad* brought examples of their Code 250 track and switches. Between customers, they grabbed a bite of lunch. Sunset Valley's pneumatic switch system has been gaining a good reputation as a reliable replacement for troublesome electrical switches.












Axel Tillman (of *Train-li*) was at the show with tables full of European rolling stock.












Besides the regular "train makers," there are several other vendors who have supported train shows, both Large Scale and multi-scale, some of them for many years. *Imagination Depot* is one of those. They feature railroad themed fabric (seen in Hawaiian shirts on many an attendee) and beautifully carved toy trains. Years ago I started my step-grandson in the hobby with an engine and consist from these folks.












*Daylight Sales* has been another regular at the Big Train Show. They are a great source for railroad T's, shirts and paraphenalia.












The *Gluesmith* has an impressive set of glue kits to make anything stick to anything! (Note the bowling ball on the spinner rig.)












There were around a dozen vendors selling small scale rolling stock, tunnels and landscaping, buildings, models and executive desk layouts. We'll show just one to represent the group. * Sidetrack Laser* makes laser cut kits for an array of impressive buildings.












For rivet counters wanting show statistics, the Big Train Show uses the 70,000 square foot exhibit hall in the Ontario Convention Center. This year there were 50+ vendors on the floor, fewer than in past years. There were around 20 modular layouts representing scales from Z through N, Nn3, HO, S, O, On3, up to G. This year the live steam track was allowed inside the convention hall.


Stay tuned for a peek into some train show clinics!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

This year Jerry Reshew at Split Jaw Jerry Reshew?? I thought he did Diamondhead every year, and this ain't the same guy. Same name?


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry CHAPMAN! I knew I knew his name, so I reached into the old ganglia and pulled out... the wrong Jerry! Thanks for the heads up, Dwight -- I was able to get it fixed before the edit deadline!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

More great pics and info. 

Thanks Gary


----------

